# Which area to choose within Auckland



## Lo (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi All,

My husband and I with two kids age at 4 and 9. We yet to move to Auckland but would like some of your suggestion on choosing area to start off in Auckland? 

Which area has more good public schools for both my kids? 

Is there any primary school with secondary school in the same campus? 

Which housing area would be a good choice for medium range family?

Kindly assist.

Thanks

Regards,
Mandy


----------



## chevychase (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Mandy, it really depends on where you want to work. Probably one of the best schools which your kids can go from 4-18 is Kristin School in Albany. But, if you're working in the city you'll have to battle the Harbour Bridge in rush hour. If you're happy living on 'The Shore' you'll have access to all the beaches, and there's plenty of amazing ones. I don't know what your budget is, but there are still places which have great views at modest prices (e.g. Beachhaven), or if you've got more money then you can go for Milford or Takapuna.


----------

